# Messaging not allowed to some members



## DCBassman (22 Mar 2019)

Any reason I cannot message a particular member? They are not new. Could it be their privacy settings? Mine?
Ta for help!


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2019)

There is a privacy setting to allow one to only receive messages from other members whose posts one follows. The person in question might have selected that setting. I suppose you could tag them (@memberbeingtagged) and ask them to follow you for the duration of the 'conversation', unless you want to keep their identity private.


----------



## DCBassman (22 Mar 2019)

Yes, I think that's what's happening.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Mar 2019)

He/she doesn't want to talk to you, just get over it!


----------



## DCBassman (22 Mar 2019)

His idea, just trying to comply!


----------



## Markymark (22 Mar 2019)

Is there a way to stop massaging request from users?

I get about 200 requests for a massage a day.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Mar 2019)

Markymark said:


> Is there a way to stop massaging request from users?
> 
> I get about 200 requests for a massage a day.


Is this the request to 'massage' your head in?


----------



## Markymark (22 Mar 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Is this the request to 'massage' your head in?


About half are to massage me and the other half the other way around......and trying to be rude to me is not going to fool anyone that you are not one of the most prolific requesters.


----------



## Cycleops (22 Mar 2019)

Markymark said:


> Is there a way to stop massaging request from users?
> 
> I get about 200 requests for a massage a day.


Poor old lady, she must be getting fed up of asking by now.


----------



## Markymark (22 Mar 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Poor old lady, she must be getting fed up of asking by now.


Some of the graphic photos I get look remarkably like you in a wig.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Mar 2019)

Markymark said:


> Is there a way to stop massaging request from users?
> 
> I get about 200 requests for a massage a day.



I trhought you were the simple massage service help desk or do I need to contact BT about the problems with my phone?


----------



## Markymark (22 Mar 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> I trhought you were the simple massage service help desk or do I need to contact BT about the problems with my phone?


If you're contacting BT then the problem with your phone is that it's not an iPhone.


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2019)

https://shop.bt.com/learnmore/telephony/bt-mobile/


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Mar 2019)

Just scatter a few likes at 2am in the morning on very, very old posts, they should get the message you are stalking them that way..


----------



## mjr (22 Mar 2019)

Andrew_P said:


> Just scatter a few likes at 2am in the morning on very, very old posts, they should get the message you are stalking them that way..


Well I know what to do next time I work overnight!


----------



## windmiller (24 Mar 2019)

How do I cancel my account?


----------



## Moderators (24 Mar 2019)

windmiller said:


> How do I cancel my account?



Should you wish to close your account just post your intentions in Contact Us and one of the Mods action your request.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Mar 2019)

Markymark said:


> If you're contacting BT then the problem with your phone is that it's not an iPhone.



I found an Apple a day got to be an expensive habit so had to stop.


----------



## Crackle (24 Mar 2019)

windmiller said:


> How do I cancel my account?


Just stick Naca on ignore and you know, pretend it's a cycling forum.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Mar 2019)

windmiller said:


> How do I cancel my account?


You don’t need to just don’t log on ever again.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Mar 2019)

*Mod note*:

Thread closed.


----------

